# Wanted: GTR OEM Y pipe



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

As above, looking for one of these if anyone is considering selling! Cash waiting.

Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have one from a 2019 gtr with 200 miles on!


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Takamo said:


> I have one from a 2019 gtr with 200 miles on!


Any joy Takamo?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump still looking!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Try sly at kaiser he will have loads


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfields sometimes have stuff like that kicking around. Saturday mornings is a good time to catch Ian or Neil.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheers ill message them 👍


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

GTS20s said:


> Cheers ill message them 👍


Hey bud i got one which i'm going to scrap for the cats but can sell if you need


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

cotter said:


> Hey bud i got one which i'm going to scrap for the cats but can sell if you need


Cheers, pm sent


----------

